# Good cooling in a full face helmet?



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

Is it possible? What are the best choices?

Thanks,

29erchico


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

my troy lee D2 is much cooler than my 661 (i dont know the model but it was only 50$). I'd say its good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

We have had a lot of good luck with the Vigor Vamoose II helmets, but they're changing for '06 so availability on them right now is a bit slim. They have a bunch of vents, including big intake on the face mask, as well as air tracts inside the helmet to keep air moving around. Still not a cool as a regular XC lid, but they do the job pretty well, and they're light to boot.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

29erchico said:


> Is it possible? What are the best choices?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 29erchico


Gotta love this Chico heat in the summer...it's either up early to ride or hit it right before sunset...I know the best thing I've found is to wet my hair before I go ride...but I have a lot of it...yes, I'm talking about my head people...  

as far as a cooler helmet...I think they're all pretty much hot in this weather...at least it's not hitting 107-109 anymore...

btw...would I happen to know you being you're a fellow chicoan?? or more likely my old man perhaps...and good luck on staying cool...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

l like my giro mad max 2 so far.. lots o vents and its $80..


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Azonic T-55.....


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

Hanes ...100% white cotton


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Ask your LBS about the new '06 Specialized helmets. They're way vented, but I don't know when they're going to be available to the peebs.



29erchico said:


> Is it possible? What are the best choices?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 29erchico


----------



## cghornets20 (Apr 12, 2005)

*yahh*



fiddy_ryder said:


> l like my giro mad max 2 so far.. lots o vents and its $80..


i have one of those, there pretty cool


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

I have the same black T-55 and it regularly gets into the 100s with an index around 110 here. It's not that bad as long as you don't stand still in direct sunlight.


----------



## P.2 foot bigger (Jul 9, 2005)

*giro mad max II*

i've got the giro mad max II 05 and its pretty sweet....but i think its pretty damn cool it keeps me cool and it has good ventilation


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

I'm looking into the 661 Launch versus the 661 Full Bravo and was just thinkign about ventilation. 

Until I realized that with full facers you don't spend much time standing around wearing your helmet (at least I don't) because I'm either riding or hiking. If I'm riding I think their should be enough air to make either one bearable and if I'm hiking I'm gonna take it off and put it on my bar or hang it from my pack.

Too bad my head is just too damned large for a Giro or I would have bought one of those already.


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the info!*

I'm going to check out the Giro but I have a big melon as well so I may be looking at the others also.

29erchico
Drooling over the Lenz Behemoth: the first really capable 29" wheeled FR bike.
Downieville and Tahoe watch out once I get that sucker!


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Yeah I wear a size L Giro Xen usually and it's a good fit right in the middle of the range, but when I actually measure the melon it's 24" around which is almost always in XL helmet size range. And Giro only makes S and M in the Mad Max. I guess only pinhead italians downhill?


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

the catlike viper not very vent but i dont care it looks cool and it does not get that hot on the inside and they run big so its all good!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

661...full bravo


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

29erchico said:


> I'm going to check out the Giro but I have a big melon as well so I may be looking at the others also.
> 
> 29erchico
> Drooling over the Lenz Behemoth: the first really capable 29" wheeled FR bike.
> Downieville and Tahoe watch out once I get that sucker!


guess you're too cool to answer me...you're probably just mad cuz I'm the girl that passes you on the trails...  

and you don't need a fullface to ride Downieville...


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*fox*

the best ventilated helmets are the mx ones....like the fox v3 for example...really light, 23 vents and cool graphics.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Hanes ...100% white cotton


full face! thats the bmx style, you gotta cut eye and mouth holes


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

*What?*



irieness said:


> guess you're too cool to answer me...you're probably just mad cuz I'm the girl that passes you on the trails...
> 
> and you don't need a fullface to ride Downieville...


I did not reply on the board, sent you an email, thru the board, with a guess who you might be. I think that there is a good possibility we know each other. Have you ever guided rafting trips?

Always stoked to know MTB folk here in Chico!

29erchico


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

29erchico said:


> I did not reply on the board, sent you an email, thru the board, with a guess who you might be. I think that there is a good possibility we know each other. Have you ever guided rafting trips?
> 
> Always stoked to know MTB folk here in Chico!
> 
> 29erchico


I figured you missed my post and was just giving you some crap...and I don't check my email too often...no river raft guide here...although that would be an excellent job to have...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

El Dorado said:


> the best ventilated helmets are the mx ones....like the fox v3 for example...really light, 23 vents and cool graphics.


Not true. By any account. Maybe the Troy Lee SE has better airflow than the D2, but I'm skeptical about even that. There is no, underlined NO, motocross helmet that can compete with the open venting of a Vigor Vamoose II, Giro Mad Max II, or the like. Period.


----------



## LLrider (Sep 29, 2004)

Surprised no one recommended the Pryme AL helmet. Tons of ventilation for a FF and only about $60 or so. Don't look to bad either.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

D2's have the "cool" factor (best looking) but you should try nates giro switchblade its and xc helmet witha mounth guard


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*I just ordered one.*



LLrider said:


> Surprised no one recommended the Pryme AL helmet. Tons of ventilation for a FF and only about $60 or so. Don't look to bad either.


One of the other guys at the shop ordered one last week. I was quite impressed with the venting. It doesn't look as solid or apparently protective as my Mad Max, but it is going to be my replacement for my last Giro Switchblade. I ordered a white one, and I'm going to modify the padding a little more to make it even cooler. I can't stand to ride an MTB without some kind of chin/jaw protection...even just trail riding. I'm looking forward to trying this helmet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> D2's have the "cool" factor (best looking) but you should try nates giro switchblade its and xc helmet witha mounth guard


Giro stopped making the Switchblade because it was dangerous. The face mask wasn't made of a regular carbon or kevlar/composite shell, and when they'd hit an impact, they would snap and have a really sharp edge instead of having the resin break apart and just becoming useless.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*cool helmet*

I have a black Bell,can't think of the model name,no vents that I wear in the winter.Below 50f or so.I wear a Bell Bellistic no matter how hot it gets.But not going up hill.It's the silver/grey color which reflects more sunlight than it absorbes.If it's really hot you can soak it with water and be cooler than nothing at all.Anything darker than medium blue will be warm.Like the local trails behind my house, if I got to pedal to the top,a few hunderd feet,I strap the helmet to my Camel Back,with arm and knee/shin protection in pack.Helmet heat is not even a consideration.I once wore the black helmet on a warm day and OMG!My head cooked!I'm a wierd guy that wears a full face helmet on the street.I ride my bike to work every day.I think the street is way more dangerous than the trail.A missed huck is nothing compared to being hit by a car.I like my face,ride on.


----------



## Corndogger (May 8, 2005)

My suggestion

Buy the 661 Full Bravo Carbon Fiber. Light, Breathable, and good protection.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

bell?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Corndogger said:


> My suggestion
> 
> Buy the 661 Full Bravo Carbon Fiber. Light, Breathable, and good protection.


like this...hella cool


----------

